# لاول مرة موسيقي غولغوثا حزايني



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

موسيقي لحن غولغوثا
الذي يقال في الجمعة العظيمة

انا الصراحة دورت عليها في كذا مكان وكذا موقع 
وفي الاخر جبتها من اسطوانة عندي
وحملتها

مساحتها قليلة

للتحميل







بيشــــــ ـــــــــــو​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 أبريل 2009)

*ثانكس على الموسيقى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (16 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## ماريتا (16 أبريل 2009)

_جميلة اووووووووى يا بيشو _
_ميرسى لتعبك يا قمر_
_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى بيشو


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا بيشو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ثانكس على الموسيقى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*



شكرا ياسندريلا لمروورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر
> وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما_​



شكرا ياسيمو لمررووورك​​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _جميلة اووووووووى يا بيشو _
> _ميرسى لتعبك يا قمر_
> _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​



شكرا يامارو لمروورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

tonycraspo قال:


> ميرسى بيشو



شكرا ياتوني لمرووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا يا بيشو
> 
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا ياكليم لمرورووورك​


----------



## anosh (16 أبريل 2009)

*طب انا عايزة احملها بس اللينك مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 
بيشو ياريت تراجع اللينك 
و ميرسى على تعبك كتييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس يا بيشوووو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## farg (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى خالص


----------



## farg (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا واد يا بيشو تعيش وتجبلنا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *طب انا عايزة احملها بس اللينك مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
> بيشو ياريت تراجع اللينك
> و ميرسى على تعبك كتييييييييييييييير *​



حاضر
هو اللينك كان شغال
بس مرات التحميل الخاصة بيه خلصت
هحمله لحضرتك تاني​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ثانكس يا بيشوووو​



بالعفو ياكوكي
شكرا لمروورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررسى يا بيشو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا ياكوكو لمرووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

farg قال:


> ميرسى خالص



بالعفو اخي العزيز
نورت​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> شكرا يا واد يا بيشو تعيش وتجبلنا​



شكرا ياميرنا لمروورك
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

حلوووة قوي يابيشو
فعلا كان نفسي فيها
وفيه ناس كتير كانت عايزاها
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> حلوووة قوي يابيشو
> فعلا كان نفسي فيها
> وفيه ناس كتير كانت عايزاها
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكرا ياجو لمرووورك
نورت​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> ترنيمه رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​



شكرا ياعماد لمرووورك
نورت​


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2009)

*بيشوى ارفعها تانى من فضلك
ربناااااااااا يعوضك 
و ميرسى على تعبك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بيشوى ارفعها تانى من فضلك
> ربناااااااااا يعوضك
> و ميرسى على تعبك*​



اتفضلي اللينك الجديد
اسف اني اتأخرت
http://rapidshare.com/files/227504608/___________________________Bisho.mp3.html​


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على تعبك ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

بالعفو حضرتك تأمري​


----------



## نفر ظريف توفيق (24 أبريل 2012)

الرب يعوضكم خير


----------

